# Best Dankung Tube Set for 3/8 Steel?



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello! I'm interested in buying some Dankung 2040 and some 1842 tubes. What are some band dimensions for those tubes that will get a 3/8 steel ball above 250-300 fps? Please be specific in the dimentions. I have a 36 inch draw at my cheek.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Not many tubes will reach that fps with 3/8. I like looped 2040 at about a 6.3 active to the pouch. tapers may get you alittle more fps but in my opinion with more fliers as well. You may want to go with flats. You will achieve a much higher fps with less draw weight.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I have plenty of experience with flats, and I love them. I just want to give tubes a try, as they can give similar performance, and can last about 2000 shots in some cases.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

With 3/8 steel, there is no reason to go heavier than 2040. In my tests 2040 was actually faster than 1842 or 1745 with 3/8 steel.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> With 3/8 steel, there is no reason to go heavier than 2040. In my tests 2040 was actually faster than 1842 or 1745 with 3/8 steel.


What was your setup? Can you be specific?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything you ever wanted to know about 2040/1842 tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Not many tubes will reach that fps with 3/8. I like looped 2040 at about a 6.3 active to the pouch. tapers may get you alittle more fps but in my opinion with more fliers as well. You may want to go with flats. You will achieve a much higher fps with less draw weight.


I can reach 210/220 with my shorter 30" draw 3/8 steel on a warm day. I would say with a 36" draw its more than achievable to break the 250 barrier...

EDIT: I draw to 28" with my short arms!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I have plenty of experience with flats, and I love them. I just want to give tubes a try, as they can give similar performance, and can last about 2000 shots in some cases.





TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I have plenty of experience with flats, and I love them. I just want to give tubes a try, as they can give similar performance, and can last about 2000 shots in some cases.





TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I have plenty of experience with flats, and I love them. I just want to give tubes a try, as they can give similar performance, and can last about 2000 shots in some cases.





TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I have plenty of experience with flats, and I love them. I just want to give tubes a try, as they can give similar performance, and can last about 2000 shots in some cases.


Not if you want max speed they won't,flats can achieve that if not maxed out.anything tube or flats won't last maxed out its the nature of the beast


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

BCLuxor said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Not many tubes will reach that fps with 3/8. I like looped 2040 at about a 6.3 active to the pouch. tapers may get you alittle more fps but in my opinion with more fliers as well. You may want to go with flats. You will achieve a much higher fps with less draw weight.
> ...


That's awesome. But it's hard where i live to get 250. Cooler here I guess.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to say try 3050 Amber tubing (not black)also it may surprise you,especially tapered .


----------

